# post up the most beautiful female faces....



## charley (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Aug 17, 2014)

Christy Mack pic coming soon for sure...


----------



## charley (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## charley (Aug 17, 2014)

v


----------



## charley (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol. Gag and puke.


----------



## charley (Aug 18, 2014)

talk about fucking up a thread......


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 19, 2014)

Rosario Dawson






Jamie Bergman playboy playmate.






Rember that foul mouth little girl from "The Last Boyscout?"

Danielle Harris






Need a red head in here.  This ones for Diesel.






I don't think know if Kristen Stewart is a "true" red head so here is Li Lo.


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 19, 2014)

I love mila 





charley said:


> v


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 19, 2014)

lol 





SFW said:


>


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

You meant facials right???


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You meant facials right???
> 
> ......of course facials are cool.. !!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2014)

rosario dawson....zoe saldona....alyssa


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Aug 19, 2014)

charley said:


>



Shes like a cross between an aboriginal and a horse.


----------



## SFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Norah Jones you Fruits!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2014)

charley said:


>


bravo....absolute perfection.....amazing


----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2014)

another caramel girl


----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> another caramel girl



i like milk coffee..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2014)

my kryptonite


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2014)

[h=2]*. Olga Kurylenko*[/h]


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2014)

*
Jennifer Lawrence















































*


----------



## charley (Aug 25, 2014)

..Keira Knightley


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2014)

_Italian _women...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 27, 2014)

another caramel girl


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2014)

sweet face ....    fucking sexy !!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2014)

..KOS, who is this chick ??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 28, 2014)

girl from orange is the new black
dascha polanco


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2014)

Colombian Women..


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2014)

Malaysian Women...


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2014)

..Carmen Soo


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2014)

Ashika Pratt


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2014)

[h=1]*Teresa Moore*[/h]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 1, 2014)

token pretty blonde white girl


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 1, 2014)

sigh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 2, 2014)

v


----------



## charley (Sep 8, 2014)

Grace Kelly...


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)

v


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 11, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>




Really?????  Most beautiful???? 


Its amazing how much taste differs person to person


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 11, 2014)

love exoctic light skinned girls


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Really?????  Most beautiful????
> 
> 
> Its amazing how much taste differs person to person



I 2nd this motion


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Reminds me of Mrs. Potatohead


----------



## charley (Sep 12, 2014)

..the heart wants what the heart wants...       [real meaning] ..what gets you aroused gets you aroused..

...post up what you find interesting in a woman's face....   instead of insulting other posters...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 12, 2014)

i just hate things you can see anywhere....cand see another dyed blonde girl anywhere...same old style...to stand out to me...gtta be a little different

lol...charley thinks people will actually participate instead of talk shit...dont hold your breath


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2014)

How come no Jewish women? Fags.


----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2014)

How come no puerto rican women? Fags.


----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2014)

sfw said:


>



bump god damnit!!!


----------



## charley (Sep 14, 2014)

... she's a beauty !!!!!


----------



## oliolz (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 14, 2014)

scar jo is a jew right?


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 14, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> scar jo is a jew right?



Isnt everyone in Hollywierd?


----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> scar jo is a jew right?



I heard she was but Johannson sounds nordic. She could be a hybrid.


----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2014)

Such variation amongst the tribes.....






sabina yusupova (Im guessing a caucus mountain/Georgian jew)











Ofir Kafih (Probably a sephardic or mizrahi jew)









KOS would like Yitvish Aynaw, Miss Israel 2013 (House of Israel, Beta Israeli Jew)









Shir Ezrati (syrian jew/ashkenazi)








Lynn Zukerman (ashkenazi Jew)









Diana Agron (ashkenazi)


----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2014)

Dayana Mendoza, Venezuelan Miss Amazon


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2014)

SFW said:


> How come no puerto rican women? Fags.



Nobody here wants to get stabbed...


----------



## SFW (Sep 15, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Nobody here wants to get stabbed...



Lmao!


----------



## SFW (Sep 15, 2014)

Claudia Lynx (Persian/Iranian)


----------



## SFW (Sep 15, 2014)

*Sicilian women*

Sicilian Woman with alpine/nordid genetics







Atlanto/Med sicilian








Gracile/west Med/Ibero sicilian









Gracile/East med/arabid sicilian










Classical west Mediterranid sicilian with a touch of alpine


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2014)

diff girl...same theme


----------



## SFW (Sep 15, 2014)

black hair/blue eyes is always a good look imo.


----------



## SFW (Sep 15, 2014)

Francesca Chillemi


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 15, 2014)

SFW said:


> Claudia Lynx (Persian/Iranian)




Lordy!  Could get lost in those eyes...


----------



## charley (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## charley (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## charley (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## charley (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2014)

How come no Persians?

http://www.conservativebadboys.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Persian-woman.jpg


----------



## charley (Nov 7, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How come no Persians?
> 
> http://www.conservativebadboys.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Persian-woman.jpg




,,,,,  you didn't look to hard McGriff..   there here..


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 7, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How come no Persians?
> 
> http://www.conservativebadboys.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Persian-woman.jpg


because theyre filthy mooslims


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2014)

charley said:


> Malaysian Women...



You can keep them Malaysian broads.  They look like Asian niggers!  Post up some hot Vietnamese, Japs, Chinese, and especially Korean chicks with all the plastic surgery and fake tits they got going on over there!


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 7, 2014)

i am a face guy so this thread is to my liking


----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------

